# Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA will hold its second major championship of the year, with the playing of the Wegman's LPGA Championship in Rochester, N.Y. This will be the second of five major championships that will be played in 2013. Four of the next nine tournaments will be major championships, so this would be a great time for these ladies to get their games in tip top shape.

Before I go on with this week's tournament, I would like to look back at the past week's championship.
Once again we had a very exciting finish with Karrie Webb, who shot a final round 68 (only equaled by Paula Creamer and Christie Kerr), defeating Shanshan Feng by 2 strokes. Shanshan, who shot a final round 75, had a chance to win when she birdied the 16th hole, but her bogey on 17 eliminated any realistic chance of overtaking Webb. 

The bigger story though, might have been the course itself. The average winning score for this 54 hole tournament over the past 6 years was 15 under par. That would not be the case this year. This course would not play like the one that they beat up on in previous years. The wind was up, the rough was thick, and the greens were hard and fast, resulting in a winning score of four under par. Only 3 players, in a field of 144, managed to break par. 

After Friday's round Lexi Thompson teamed up with Natalie Gulbis, and challenged Kathleen Ekey and Brooke Pancake in a unique test of skills. The foursome took swings from a custom built tee on top of Atlantic City's Revel Resort, attempting to hit targets placed along New Jersey's shoreline.

The seven shots they took at targets ranging from 75 to 250 yards away were difficult enough, but the challenge was complicated further with wind gusts of 40 miles per hour. In the end it was Ekey who had the most points, bringing her team to victory.

For the sexy pictures of this event:
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings


Now on to this week's tournament. This will be tournament #13 of 28 to be played this year.
Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ariya Jutanugarn has injured her shoulder during Monday's practice round:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Ariya Jutanugarn Injures Shoulder During Practice Round


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*

Ouch for that! Ariya Jutanugarn,get well soon! Looking forward for another game and more win in the future...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thursday's round has been cancelled due to rain.

For complete story:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: First Round of Wegman's LPGA Championship Cancelled!


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1 Chella Choi -5 F 
2 Morgan Pressel -4 F 
2 Jiyai Shin -4 F 
4 Brittany Lincicome -3 F 
5 Se Ri Pak -2 F 
5 Jessica Korda -2 F 
7 Laura Davies -1 F 
7 Ilhee Lee -1 F 
7 Anna Nordqvist -1 F 
7 Chie Arimura -1 F 
7 Angela Stanford -1 F 
7 Catriona Matthew -1 F 
7 Amy Yang -1 F 
7 Mi Jung Hur -1 F 
7 Lexi Thompson -1 F 

For complete leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the second round leaders: 

1 Morgan Pressel -6 F 
2 Inbee Park -4 F 
2 Chella Choi -4 F 
4 Sarah Jane Smith -3 F 
4 Amy Yang -3 F 
4 Jiyai Shin -3 F 
7 Sun Young Yoo -2 F 
7 Na Yeon Choi -2 F 
7 Angela Stanford -2 F 
7 Catriona Matthew -2 F 
7 Brittany Lincicome -2 F 
12 Caroline Masson -1 F 
12 Chie Arimura -1 F 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1 x-Inbee Park -5 F 
2 Catriona Matthew -5 F 
3 Suzann Pettersen -4 F 
3 Morgan Pressel -4 F 
5 Amy Yang -3 F 
5 Chella Choi -3 F 
5 Sun Young Yoo -3 F 
5 Jiyai Shin -3 F 
9 Shanshan Feng -2 F 
9 Michelle Wie -2 F 
9 Na Yeon Choi -2 F 
12 Anna Nordqvist -1 F 
12 Cristie Kerr -1 F 
12 Caroline Masson -1 F 
15 Ai Miyazato E F 
15 Kristy McPherson E F 
17 a-Lydia Ko +1 F 
17 Brittany Lincicome +1 F 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Wegman's LPGA Championship Preview & Pairings


----------

